# waterproof basement floor??



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

use Dricore, which is the best solution for your situation... otherwise, do what I did on my basement, a similated Dricore solution but one third of the cost:

buy thick non-flat plastic sheets, those use on outside surounding the foundation for water-proofing, lay it down, then lay down the OSB board, then tapcon them everywhere...

this will only reduce your height by less than one inch and you got waterpoof flooring where moisture can circular through the irregular(non-flat) plastic sheets... when installing, may take Dricore advice, opening up vent on various locations on the floor for mositure to escape... I didn't do that on mine because I think mine is very dry and I can always do that in the future if required...

besides mositure problem, this solution also make your basement warmer as no heat can escape through concrete... if you live in a cold place

then you can carpet


----------



## patnshan (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the response. We were hoping not to have to do a subfloor. Dricore is extremely expensive, and I've heard it referred to as "mold food" or "mold candy". I have heard that the less you put down, the easier it is to dry out if there is a problem. 

Anybody else with ideas?

Thanks again,

Pat


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

hope what you heard won't be true... anyhow... my basement have on the go for about 9 months... it seems ok... no molding yet... may be it really depends on the humidity condition...


----------

